# Puerto Rican Style Pernil



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 25, 2012)

Pork shoulder and ingredients for Penil.






Sliced the fat cap, inserted eight cloves of garlic and mixed up a wet Puerto Rican Wet Adobo marinade and applied.  Man, that sure smelled good.





Wrapped and in the fridge for 24 hours or so.





In the roasting pan with additional fruit and liquid.





Pit being pre-heated to 350 degrees.





In the pit, foiled, for the first part of the cook.





Sunroom/Party Room table is set for daughter’s Birthday dinner.





I do apologize for not presenting any plated pictures but after all it was a party.  The entree was served with Black Beans, Plantains, Yellow Rice and Green Salad with a mustard based dressing.

Two and half hours later at a pit temp of 350 and this Pernil is finished and ready for resting.  It was so tender that it split off the bone.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 25, 2012)

It was so tender and moist it was hard to slice and all I can say is this was one melt in your mouth pork roast.





Dessert was light and served with coffee and cognac.





I was fortunate to befriend five Puerto Rican families throughout my 35 year career and I combined what I think was the best of each of their Pernil recipe into mine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG.  Savannahsmoker, you are truly an artist!  Wonderful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 25, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!  Time for a Pork Pernil.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

*Garlic Roast Pork Shoulder - Puerto Rico*

Super post ... A nice change of pace ...

I would start off with Pineapple Rum or Mojito Cocktails ... 

A yellow rice side with annatto oil ( annatto seeds added to the E.V. olive oil ... )

The dessert; guanabana ( soursop a tropical fruit ) sherbert with tropical fruit 

to sip with roast: Sangría 

Very nice ... 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

*@ Savannah Smoker: Stunning Pork Roast*

Absolutely wonderful ... lovely photos too ...

I have long term friends in Miami, one is Puerto Rican and one is Cubana and they always prepare a stunning pork roast during holidays ... or when someone special is visiting ... 

I am very very Urban, centre city and Loft and have never  had a grill, bbq or smoker --- however, the oven shall do quite fine I am sure !!! I have made COCHINILLO, Castilla León, España SUCKLING PIGLET ... oven ... This too is white sweet meat ...

I like both ... so ... It adopts to oven very well. 

Muchas Gracías for the post.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 29, 2012)

Needed to add that the traditional recipes my Puerto Rico friends use calls for the shoulder arm to be used.





Using this cut makes a large amount of Cracklins and everyone loves Cracklins.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing how you did it!


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 30, 2012)

That looks fantastic. What was in the marinade? I'd love to make that for my Cuban friends.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> What was in the marinade?



Everything that is in the first pictures.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------

